# Encloser...Ready & Waiting for Caiman.



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I know I've posted this before but I've just made a few modifications and all my temps are sorted...and I'm actually expecting my Curvs Dwarf Caiman verry soon.

Apparently pictures do it no justice...

Cheers
Seb


Pictures to follow.....


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Very good, about time i getting the little fella.

Where is this viv?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Very good, about time i getting the little fella.
> 
> Where is this viv?


It's in the bedroom pal...it took some persuading with the missus like :whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> It's in the bedroom pal...it took some persuading with the missus like :whistling2:


ORLY?

Were they ok with it being in a habited room or is it a 'spare' room?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> ORLY?
> 
> Were they ok with it being in a habited room or is it a 'spare' room?


No its our bedroom they have made us put a lock on the bedroom door tho with a sign saying "DWA animal kept in room" 

It's got 2 glass locks on the cage so it should be secure enought...

It was the 9" Scolopendra Centipede going missing in our bedroom for 6weeks my GF was P*SSED OFF about but apparently she's not scared of baby Caimans


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> No its our bedroom they have made us put a lock on the bedroom door tho with a sign saying "DWA animal kept in room"
> 
> It's got 2 glass locks on the cage so it should be secure enought...
> 
> It was the 9" Scolopendra Centipede going missing in our bedroom for 6weeks my GF was P*SSED OFF about but apparently she's not scared of baby Caimans


That sounds promising then?

I've lobbed all my lot into our bedroom to free up some living room space and thats where it'd have to go for now.

It'd be in a Herptek style viv, so 2 locks and some signs on our door and I could be in the caimen owners club?

Interesting....


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking good! Im hoping Salford city council are as relaxed as Oldham :lol2:


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

where you getting your caiman from.

im ordering mine from hamm in december, looking forward to picking mine up.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jibber said:


> where you getting your caiman from.
> 
> im ordering mine from hamm in december, looking forward to picking mine up.


I go to Dublin by ferry tomorrow morning


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> I go to Dublin by ferry tomorrow morning


hope ya trip go's well mate!!and you get croc sorted!!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> hope ya trip go's well mate!!and you get croc sorted!!


Yeah thanks pal. I'm on strict orders from the missus not to get P*ssed while in Dublin :whistling2:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Yeah thanks pal. I'm on strict orders from the missus not to get P*ssed while in Dublin :whistling2:


p*ssed up in Dublin with a croc!!:lol2:


----------

